# Fragen aus Auto-Foren



## AMUN (18 Okt. 2006)

*Fragen aus Auto-Foren* 

Lamborghini Forum: Windgeräusche bei 330 km/h, ich weiss nicht weiter! 

Audi A8 Forum. Wo kann ich meine Rolex reparieren lassen? 

Fiat Forum: Hallo? Bin ich der einzige hier? 

Mercedes C-Klasse Forum: Mein Mercedes ist Sonntag beim Brötchen holen nass geworden - Was tun? 

MX-5 Forum: So ein Hinterwäldler Assi in einem VW Touareg ist mir übers Auto gefahren 

VW Touareg Forum: Mir klemmt ein MX-5 unterm Chassis. Wie kriege ich den wieder raus? 

Renault-Forum: Verkaufe Monatskarte - Auto früher als erwartet aus Werkstatt zurück. 

Bentley Forum: Ich habe heute den Aschenbecher benutzt. Wie ersetze ich ihn? 

Porsche-Cayenne-Forum: Verbrauch unter 40l/100km. Motorschaden? 

Mustang Forum: So ein Schwachkopf im Civic hat heute versucht, mich zu überholen. 

Civic Forum: So ein Schwachkopf im Mustang hat heute versucht, mich zu überholen. 

Opel Forum: Mein Corsa hat keinen Rost! EHRLICH! (Thema gefälscht - gelöscht vom Admin) 

Lexus-Forum: Wo bekomme ich Rückleuchten im VW-Style? 

Viper-Forum: Smart in Ansaugtrakt! Wie kriege ich den da raus? 

Ford Fiesta-Forum: Hilfe - Ich habe eine Nähmaschine unter der Haube 

Seat Marbella Forum: Konnte heute mit einem LKW mithalten! 

Volvo 960 Forum: Meiner Freundin ist es im Kofferraum immernoch zu eng! Motorhaube auch zu lang! 

Mazda 121 Forum: Meine Freunde nennen ihn Fiesta 

DeLorean Forum: Komme gerade aus der Zukunft und habe eine Zylinderkopfdichtung durchgeblasen. Bitte helft, ich bin von 1985. 

VW Touareg Forum: Habe auf Treppe geparkt. Jetzt Strafzettel! 

Hummer Forum: Hab' mir heute die Stoßstange verbogen. 24 verletzt, 10 Tote. Muss ich den schwarze Lack unbedingt beim Händler kaufen?? Er sitzt 25 Kilometer entfernt. Das macht 35€ Spritkosten. 

Jaguar Forum: Wo Öltank einbauen, um den Ölverlust durch Leckagen auszugleichen? 

VW-Forum: Wie kriege ich meinen 1.0er Polo noch lauter? 

Twingo-Forum: Scheinwerferblenden aus echtem Pferdehaar 

Fiat-Forum: Gibt es ein Leben außerhalb der Werkstatt? 

BMW M3 Forum: Wo zum Teufel krieg ich Golf 3 - Aussenspiegel her? 

Audi A6 TDI-Forum: Wo ist der Tank? 

Trabant Forum: Trabant in gelben Sack entsorgen? 

A-Klasse Forum: Wenn Ihr mich sucht, ich bin auf´m Parkplatz: einen kippen. 

Trabant Forum: AW: Trabant in gelben Sack entsorgen - Nein um Himmels Willen, der gehört in Pappe und Papier 

Honda Civic CRX - Forum: Der Hund meines Nachbarn schläft in meinem Auspuffrohr, kann ich trotzdem starten ?? 

MB Vito Forum: Wie hieß noch mal das Mitglied mit dem funktionstüchtigen Auto? 

Manta Forum: Hilfe - hab Karte von Bulle gekriegt, muzz zumm tüf wadd is datt??
Und die ewige Frage im Käfer Forum: Freundin fragt nach einer Heizung - was ist das? 

Opel Forum: Hilfe, Rost (geschlossen, RePost) 

Calibra Forum: Welchen Spoiler soll ich nehmen? (<--hab ich da tatsächlich schonmal gefragt) 

Bora Forum: Teileliste von Passat, was passt? 

Golf Forum: Passt der W8 Motor in meinen 1,6? 

Lupo Forum: Wieso geht der 3L aus, wenn ich bremse? 

Polo Forum: Endlich tiefer, aber komme nicht mehr ans Mikro beim McDrive 

TDI Forum: Hilfe, Sportauspuff bringt keinen Sound 

Maybach Forum: Hallo, sonst noch wer da? 

BMW Forum: Ich hab mir neulich ein ///M-Emblem auf den Kofferraumdeckel gemacht. Jetzt ist mein Wagen viel schneller! 

Golf TDI Forum: Mein TDI läuft mit Chip 250 km/h, ohne Witz!!! 

Porsche 911 Forum: Heute hat mich ein Audi Avant auf der Autobahn stehen lassen, mein Selbstbewusstsein ist zerstört... 

BMW Forum: Meine vorderen Parksensoren schlagen an, wenn ich auf der Autobahn lediglich von meinem Recht des schnelleren Gebrauch mache. Wie schalte ich die Dinger ab? 

Aus dem BMW 3er Forum: Wie mache ich aus meinem 318d möglichst schnell einen M3? Die Spiegel hab ich schon! 

Porsche Cayenne Forum Mein Sohn soll zum 18. ein Auto bekommen. Cayenne Turbo oder sollen wir lieber auf den neuen 911 Turbo warten? 

Golf III Forum: Wie verhindere ich, dass Frösche nach'm Regen in meinem DTM-Style Auspuff laichen?! 

Lupo 1.0 Forum: Endlich lauter durch Gruppe-N-Auspuff, komme aber trotzdem nicht mehr vom Fleck, liegt's an den Breitreifen?! 

VW Corrado Forum: War beim McDrive, komme nun nicht mehr aus den Recaro-Sitzschalen, hat hier einer n Spreizer?! 

Nissan Board: Woher bekomm ich Lexus-Style-Rückleuchten? 

Opel Corsa Forum: Wie drifte ich mit meinem Ecotech 0.9l am besten? 

Chrysler-Forum-Voyager: [Wunder]: Mein Wagen sprang sofort an und lief (Tatsachenbericht) 

Fiat Forum: Wessen Fiat hats bis 100.000 km überlebt? 

Peugeot 206 Forum: [Umfrage] Wie wurdet ihr gezwungen nen 206er zu fahren/kaufen? 

BMW-Forum: Wie niedrig muss mein IQ sein um einen 316'er zu fahren 

Mercedes S-Klasse Forum: Ist 1 Meter abstand bei 200 k/mh zu viel? 

5erBMW-Board: Hilfe, meine Lichthupe ist ausgefallen- Totalschaden


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (18 Okt. 2006)

Da sind einige lustige "Schmankeln" dabei!!!  

DANKE für die Sprüche und liebe Grüße
Tobi


----------



## rise (18 Okt. 2006)

:thumbup: schliesse ich mich an...mal was anderes!Danke:thumbup:


----------



## mad2xlc (18 Okt. 2006)

zwar auch schon etwas älter, aber immer wieder einen lacher wert.


----------



## Emcee (10 Nov. 2006)

Da waren wirklich sehr lustige Dinger dabei. *schmunzel*


----------



## Muli (10 Nov. 2006)

Die Dinger sind klasse und auch der kleine Nachschlag von mad2xlc bringt mich zum schmunzeln! Danke Euch!


----------



## paul132de (4 Dez. 2006)

des is echt mal ziemlich lustig


----------



## icks-Tina (5 Dez. 2006)

BMW Forum: Meine vorderen Parksensoren schlagen an, wenn ich auf der Autobahn lediglich von meinem Recht des schnelleren Gebrauch mache. Wie schalte ich die Dinger ab?

IST DAS GEIL ??????? Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MUAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------

